# Solano county/ Eastbay?



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

Hellooo!
I am looking for someone between the ages of 18-28 in the area to befriend. We can chat online for a while at first. I live near Benicia and am also looking for someone that doesn't mind going to church with me once and a while, for I get pretty lonely there. We don't have to go anywhere to spend money; can just hangout.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm going to a Daughter concert tomorrow if you want to come. I have an extra ticket, it's in SF at the Fillmore.


----------

